# this nigga Solour68(Alex Brown) is a Pedo Faggot who gets pegged my women ,supports trans,and makes his wealth by selling cp,GTFIH



## justinzayn (Mar 7, 2022)

https://www.reddit.com/r/Solour68/



*just read the comments







what is 2b2t?he is famous on 2b2t

@AlexBrown84 i am sory,if u r suffering from some mental health or financial problem,but ur creepy as fuck
its sad,what kind of people are on this foroum*


----------



## .🇹🇩. (Mar 7, 2022)

He’s gay. Enough said. Tag mods so they can ban his gay ass


----------



## AlexBrown84 (Mar 7, 2022)

On tha train 

Seems like less tall people come outside on the weekday :3


----------



## hebbewem (Mar 7, 2022)

I doubt he earns money from 2b2t


----------



## Alt Number 3 (Mar 7, 2022)

Grind don’t stop 💯😈


----------



## AlexBrown84 (Mar 7, 2022)

Same fit different day xD


----------



## .🇹🇩. (Mar 7, 2022)

Mods should ban his controversial mentally ill ass. Good for this forum tbh ngl


----------



## Sphinx (Mar 7, 2022)

The signs were there.


----------



## CFW432 (Mar 7, 2022)

Bruh tell me this is fake


----------



## .🇹🇩. (Mar 7, 2022)

CFW432 said:


> Bruh tell me this is fake


This isn’t he’s Grindr hard
Everyday
Always


----------



## CFW432 (Mar 7, 2022)

How much he Makin tho ?


----------



## Deleted member 15577 (Mar 7, 2022)

I still don’t know if this Alex nigga is real or not. He’s annoying though.


----------



## getra (Mar 7, 2022)

Nigga who sells CP worldwide, tries to avoid consequences by hiding around the world, while constantly posting his face and locations on a potentially fed-monitored forum ?


----------



## ballskin (Mar 7, 2022)

I’ll miss you my nigga


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Mar 7, 2022)

>14 year old
>pedo


----------



## Collagen or rope (Mar 7, 2022)

expected tbh


----------



## Kroker (Mar 7, 2022)

Too many questions so few answers


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Mar 7, 2022)

AlexBrown84 said:


> On tha train
> 
> Seems like less tall people come outside on the weekday :3


Give me 10 k and I will brutalize your anus. I'm not gay I just need money please


----------



## AlexBrown84 (Mar 7, 2022)

Bump


----------



## Matthias8272 (Mar 7, 2022)

Yea i saw he had underage nudes prior to this post but 0 shits given tbh, him being gay is sus tho


----------



## justinzayn (Mar 7, 2022)

bump
he is so insecure,his coristal is high,he keep comming back to check this thread


----------



## Deleted member 15748 (Mar 7, 2022)

i wonder if interacting with him irl is like on this forum, where he just babble and makes no sense. must be a hard life communicating with people.


----------



## justinzayn (Mar 7, 2022)

pharmacymaxx said:


> i wonder if interacting with him irl is like on this forum, where he just babble and makes no sense. must be a hard life communicating with people.




his youtube(if u havent seen yet),he acts very weird thinking he is cool hard n stuff,but he is just mentally ill
even the comments are calling him out


----------



## Deleted member 15748 (Mar 7, 2022)

justinzayn said:


> his youtube(if u havent seen yet),he acts very weird thinking he is cool hard n stuff,but he is just mentally ill



he seems mentally ill in a similar way to kanye west and that other arab youtube guy (fouzeytube?) , like he reminds me of that type


----------



## Kroker (Mar 7, 2022)

pharmacymaxx said:


> he seems mentally ill in a similar way to kanye west and that other arab youtube guy (fouzeytube?) , like he reminds me of that type





justinzayn said:


> his youtube(if u havent seen yet),he acts very weird thinking he is cool hard n stuff,but he is just mentally ill
> even the comments are calling him out



I doubt he cares or will care tbh... he is living his life, traveling from country to country, looksmaxxing and making money. Good for him though. 

It's both of you and (me too) are rotting here and wasting time/life


----------



## Deleted member 15748 (Mar 7, 2022)

Kroker said:


> I doubt he cares or will care tbh... he is living his life, traveling from country to country, looksmaxxing and making money. Good for him though.
> 
> It's both of you and (me too) are rotting here and wasting time/life


im doing similar but i don't have a rich daddy paying for it


----------



## one job away (Mar 7, 2022)

Solour is fckin hilarious


----------



## AlexBrown84 (Mar 7, 2022)

Just got back from doin a luh shopping. 

Bout to try on some of it then go get some Thai food and hit the art museums. 

Might go buy a bike later today or go on the hunt for some acid and weed 

Might try drinking a beer while eating my Thai food. Don’t really like alcohol but I can try again

Low key might fuxk around and take a quick luh 50 minute flight to Poland tbh. Hangout with some greycel that said he wanted to have drink with me xD


----------



## justinzayn (Mar 7, 2022)

AlexBrown84 said:


> Just got back from doin a luh shopping.
> 
> Bout to try on some of it then go get some Thai food and hit the art museums.
> 
> ...


----------



## AllesScheiße (Mar 7, 2022)

Collagen or rope said:


> expected tbh


Who would win in a fight? You or Alex?


----------



## AlexBrown84 (Mar 7, 2022)

We makin paper only suckas claim to touch

You think I’m trippin? Fool I ain’t bullshittin 

Fuxk anybody dissin nigga listen

this coat got me feeling like blade the vampire hunter xD 

And if it ain’t a Chevy don’t raise it up

For all my real niggaz stay gangstad up


----------



## ropemax (Mar 7, 2022)

@Thompsonz


----------



## Collagen or rope (Mar 7, 2022)

AllesScheiße said:


> Who would win in a fight? You or Alex?


I would de-exist him


----------



## AlexBrown84 (Mar 7, 2022)

If I give you some time I hope you just ain’t waste it

She acting gangsta she want me to slap her 

Why you suckin dick on my post

If you jealous you just gotta face it

From the block I ain’t Eva had shit

We catch a opp no waitin

He think he it but he not tho

Made 500 bands off a iPhone 

Bad lil bitch not basic


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Mar 7, 2022)

not surprised, his instagram bio also says he's bisexual.


----------



## House Lannister (Mar 7, 2022)

Lmao I found this out months ago was just waiting for the right time to say it


----------



## House Lannister (Mar 7, 2022)

I did more research into him as well I think this nigga genuinely makes all this money off selling cp


----------



## AlexBrown84 (Mar 7, 2022)

At the Thai resturaunt. 

Got chicken spring rolls, and some chicken in sweet and sour sauce with rice. Idk if that’s really Thai food but that’s what they call the resturaunt xd

Maybe Chinese Thai blend? Idk and don’t really care :3


----------



## justinzayn (Mar 7, 2022)

AlexBrown84 said:


> At the Thai resturaunt.
> 
> Got chicken spring rolls, and some chicken in sweet and sour sauce with rice. Idk if that’s really Thai food but that’s what they call the resturaunt xd
> 
> Maybe Chinese Thai blend? Idk and don’t really care :3


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Mar 7, 2022)

this site has the biggest retards who cant even understand the lightest satire


----------



## one job away (Mar 7, 2022)

justinzayn said:


> https://www.reddit.com/r/Solour68/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



2b2t is the oldest Minecraft anarchy Server. 


Basically you can do anything and can’t get banned. Hacking is the norm


----------



## AlexBrown84 (Mar 7, 2022)

Also edit this post so the original text is gone. Delete it.

Or I’ll have the admin delete it for you . Your choice bud.


----------



## AlexBrown84 (Mar 7, 2022)

Thank you for reporting this content.


----------



## AlexBrown84 (Mar 7, 2022)

🏌🏾


----------



## GamerCel (Mar 7, 2022)

justinzayn said:


>



@AlexBrown84 how did u get so much money, also how old are you?


----------



## AlexBrown84 (Mar 7, 2022)

GamerCel said:


> @AlexBrown84 how did u get so much money, also how old are you?


I’m a wanted international criminal that makes money selling cp of course. That’s what everyone here + Reddit thinks xD


----------



## realrob (Mar 7, 2022)

@FangedNoumena thoughts?


----------



## Danish_Retard (Mar 7, 2022)

justinzayn said:


> his youtube(if u havent seen yet),he acts very weird thinking he is cool hard n stuff,but he is just mentally ill
> even the comments are calling him out



I'm gonna find him in Copenhagen and rob him together with my good balkan friend.


----------



## AlexBrown84 (Mar 8, 2022)

Don’t fool yourself your eyes don’t lie you’re much too good to be true

Yea I feel you burning everything’s burning


----------



## AlexBrown84 (Mar 8, 2022)

Bump


----------



## Deleted member 15004 (Mar 8, 2022)

Ahh so the nigger is also a pedo big surprise there

Broke ahh mofo😹


----------



## AlexBrown84 (Mar 8, 2022)

PrinterAndFaxMachin said:


> Ahh so the nigger is also a pedo big surprise there
> 
> Broke ahh mofo😹


How


----------



## stamaster21 (Mar 8, 2022)

MoeZart said:


> not surprised, his instagram bio also says he's bisexual.


wdf forum did i join, this some weirdo 5th dimension shit.
FBI if you are reading this iam not connected to anyone on this forum, iam not a associate , sponsor or have knowledge of any crimes done by said personnel on these forum spaces.


----------



## Zer0/∞ (Mar 8, 2022)

getra said:


> Nigga who sells CP worldwide, tries to avoid consequences by hiding around the world, while constantly posting his face and locations on a potentially fed-monitored forum ?


Based and low inhib.


----------



## Birdcell (Mar 9, 2022)

Zer0/∞ said:


> Based and low inhib.


Mogger avi


----------



## AlexBrown84 (Mar 18, 2022)

B


----------



## AlexBrown84 (Mar 21, 2022)

U


----------



## Mewton (Apr 7, 2022)

getra said:


> Nigga who sells CP worldwide, tries to avoid consequences by hiding around the world, while constantly posting his face and locations on a potentially fed-monitored forum ?


I think its someone dedicated larping as him


----------



## AlexBrown84 (Apr 7, 2022)

M


----------



## youngmax (Apr 7, 2022)

@AlexBrown84 you play 2b2t?


----------



## AlexBrown84 (Apr 7, 2022)

youngmax said:


> @AlexBrown84 you play 2b2t?


I used to 

Not much to do anymore. Everyone knows me and it’s repetitive af since server can’t update no moe


----------



## youngmax (Apr 7, 2022)

AlexBrown84 said:


> I used to
> 
> Not much to do anymore. Everyone knows me and it’s repetitive af since server can’t update no moe


Man, queue is so long… 

Also I got portal trapped


----------



## stamaster21 (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## AlexBrown84 (Apr 7, 2022)

youngmax said:


> Man, queue is so long…
> 
> Also I got portal trapped


Lifeisgood72 also used to use this site


----------



## stevielake (Apr 7, 2022)

Mewton said:


> I think its someone dedicated larping as him


tiptoe tiptoe


----------



## youngmax (Apr 7, 2022)

AlexBrown84 said:


> Lifeisgood72 also used to use this site


Who?


----------



## AlexBrown84 (Apr 7, 2022)

Abused indian rat dog @justinzayn was this supposed to make me stop using this site like @SMESH ?

xD


----------



## justinzayn (Apr 7, 2022)

AlexBrown84 said:


> Abused indian rat dog @justinzayn was this supposed to make me stop using this site like @SMESH ?
> 
> xD


i am paki,just made it for react farming,i got nothing personal agianst u mutt


----------



## stamaster21 (Apr 7, 2022)

Danish_Retard said:


> I'm gonna find him in Copenhagen and rob him together with my good balkan friend.


----------



## aBetterMii (Apr 7, 2022)

How could he make this much money selling CP? And flex it and not get caught? Its probably mom and dads money and the CP stuff is a meme. Probably is a bisexual epheobophile tho


----------



## AlexBrown84 (Apr 7, 2022)

Danish_Retard said:


> I'm gonna find him in Copenhagen and rob him together with my good balkan friend.


I gave this guy my address in Copenhagen and he ain’t een do shit xD


----------



## 8PSLcel (Apr 7, 2022)

Wow


----------



## justinzayn (Apr 7, 2022)

AlexBrown84 said:


> Abused indian rat dog @justinzayn was this supposed to make me stop using this site like @SMESH ?
> 
> xD





justinzayn said:


> i am paki,just made it for react farming,i got nothing personal agianst u mutt


*also,keep bumping this thread to prove ur a ugly abused squirrel rat looking acne ridden ugly curry-black mutt ,will u pay me 10 k dollars for pegging u,i just do it for the money






i will keep using your ugly abused squirrel curry black mutt face for reacts,never call me an indian 







*

@vaninskybird @Kyff
@buckchadley31


----------



## AlexBrown84 (Apr 7, 2022)

justinzayn said:


> *also,keep bumping this thread to prove ur a edgy abused squirrel rat looking acne ridden ugly curry-black mutt ,will u pay me 10 k dollars for pegging u,i just do it for the money
> View attachment 1625474
> 
> 
> i will keep using your abused squirrel curry black mutt face for reacts*


dolce & Gabbana I step on the scene

Came on a boat but I pull of on jet skis

Bitch like a dog I tell her to fetch

Upgrade the diamonds I’m rockin baguettes 

If she not fucking then we is not talkin

Im from Baltimore you can catch me in voi 

You pour in up fake, I’m pouring up lean

Glock wit tha attach, meet 150

I hit it and still raw

Bad bitch to my left, fuckin knock it

Open my phone and make a few bandz

Takin a train to Alaska

Husky these niggas is trippin





Stackin up bricks like a pyramid


----------



## AlexBrown84 (Apr 7, 2022)

I’m in San Juan swimming wit dolphins

You got yo bitch off of tinder

You niggas still is beginners

354 bitch I’m like that


----------



## Deleted member 16134 (Apr 7, 2022)

At least he had decent walls that don't leak at night


----------



## AlexBrown84 (Apr 15, 2022)

New yt video #soon




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## AlexBrown84 (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## AlexBrown84 (Jun 21, 2022)

It’s that time again 

@datboijj @aBetterMii


----------



## Shako Mako (Jul 5, 2022)

bump


----------



## Shako Mako (Jul 5, 2022)

This guy most probably made his money from reselling designer clothing.

Everyone thinks he's a pedo because he sent nudes in a discord server and said it was a 14yr as a troll , it turned out to be someone's gf who was not 14. 

It's obvious that those accounts of AlexBrown aren't really his.


----------



## Deleted member 19551 (Jul 5, 2022)

I am extremely jealous of this milk chocolate nigger's wealth. I would blow 30 BBC NFL quarterbacks for 1 month straight to have his wealth


----------



## closedplatecel (Jul 5, 2022)

He has some type of military connection.

Idk but he leveraged that into some money.

I think he said he was a pilot as well.


----------



## AlexBrown84 (Jul 5, 2022)

Bump


----------



## AlexBrown84 (Jul 13, 2022)

T


----------



## AlexBrown84 (Jul 26, 2022)

Octillionaire said:


> Good work Justin. Not sure how this nigger pedo hasn’t been banned yet


@Alexanderr time for me to be banned


----------



## AlexBrown84 (Aug 11, 2022)

B


----------



## GetShrekt (Aug 11, 2022)

AlexBrown84 said:


> B


I’m snitching hard on this monkey, ban this potato @AscendingHero @Lorsss too much necro


----------



## justinzayn (Aug 11, 2022)

PrimeChico said:


> I’m snitching hard on this monkey, ban this potato @AscendingHero @Lorsss too much necro


He thinks bumping his threads about him being a homo filpino who gets pegged by his Asian girl wearing bwc is Lowinhib cool


----------



## AlexBrown84 (Aug 11, 2022)

justinzayn said:


> He thinks bumping his threads about him being a homo filpino who gets pegged by his Asian girl wearing bwc is Lowinhib cool


Everything I do is cool 

That’s what happens when you set trends


----------



## Stopping@Nothing19 (Aug 11, 2022)

nothing wrong with it tbh


----------



## Deleted member 19398 (Aug 11, 2022)

What the fuck is CP?? That Alex brown sells


----------



## justinzayn (Aug 11, 2022)

Currylord said:


> What the fuck is CP?? That Alex brown sells


Child porn
Pedophilla


----------



## AlexBrown84 (Aug 19, 2022)

Bump


----------



## mightyravendark (Aug 19, 2022)

Why do people talk about this irrelevant nobody so much? Because he has a shiny rainbow faggot name?


----------



## mightyravendark (Aug 19, 2022)

stamaster21 said:


> wdf forum did i join, this some weirdo 5th dimension shit.
> FBI if you are reading this iam not connected to anyone on this forum, iam not a associate , sponsor or have knowledge of any crimes done by said personnel on these forum spaces.


FBI if you are reading this I am a dangerous, demented lunatic with homicidal ideation.


----------



## AlexBrown84 (Aug 19, 2022)

mightyravendark said:


> FBI if you are reading this I am a dangerous, demented lunatic with homicidal ideation.


No you’re untouchable indian caste


----------



## Toth's thot (Aug 19, 2022)

this thread opened my eyes tbh, now I respect him even more


----------



## mightyravendark (Aug 20, 2022)

AlexBrown84 said:


> No you’re untouchable indian caste


I'm white you idiot


----------



## justinzayn (Aug 20, 2022)

mightyravendark said:


> I'm white you idiot


bro he calls everyone an indian


----------



## mightyravendark (Aug 20, 2022)

justinzayn said:


> bro he calls everyone an indian


Isn't he some ugly mulatto bug himself? The fuck is he doing calling people brown?


----------



## justinzayn (Aug 20, 2022)

mightyravendark said:


> Isn't he some ugly mulatto bug himself? The fuck is he doing calling people brown?


he is filpino plus indian
if thats mullatto to you


----------



## mightyravendark (Aug 20, 2022)

justinzayn said:


> he is filpino plus indian
> if thats mullatto to you


So he's unironically an Indian-Filipino mutt. The fuck would you even call that? A flipjeet?


----------



## AlexBrown84 (Aug 29, 2022)

mightyravendark said:


> So he's unironically an Indian-Filipino mutt. The fuck would you even call that? A flipjeet?


So what I’m Indian?


----------



## Thomas DOM (Oct 12, 2022)

hebbewem said:


> I doubt he earns money from 2b2t



What's 2b2t


----------



## Thomas DOM (Oct 12, 2022)

Very intresting thread. Kinda shocking. I didn't know Alex Brown was into paedophilia and that he were selling illegal stuff.

So he is travelling around the world hiding from police now?

//Thomas DOM


----------



## Thomas DOM (Oct 12, 2022)

Does Alex Brown take any narcotics?

The constant rap lyric posts and showing pictures of himself with no context kinda seems like he is on narcotics 24/7 365 🤔

//Thomas DOM


----------



## hebbewem (Oct 12, 2022)

Thomas DOM said:


> What's 2b2t


The oldest minecraft anarch server


----------



## Thomas DOM (Oct 12, 2022)

hebbewem said:


> The oldest minecraft anarch server



Does Alex Brown take any narcotic?


----------



## Thomas DOM (Oct 12, 2022)

I have a few questions about Alex Brown

Why is he narcy?

What is his IQ?

What is his tarse size (penis size)?

Has he ever fornicated with narcissistic western white women?

//Thomas DOM


----------



## Thomas DOM (Oct 13, 2022)

@fucclife check this latest news bro


----------

